# Ghost 13 for single-handed sailing



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am new to sailing and want to buy a sailboat that I can trailer in and set up by myself, and that I can right on my own should I go over. There is a Ghost 13 for sale. Does anyone know if this boat might work for me? I want a big enough boat to take out a couple of friends, but small enough that I can get it off and on the trailer and get the mast and sails up myself. I am a 5'4" gal.

Thanks.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Ghost 13*

Way back when, the first boat I could talk my dad into buying for us (my brother, dad and me) was a Ghost 13.

I have to say, I did NOT like this boat much at all. It is far too tippy feeling for my liking. It's also not too easy to right should you dump. One day my dad (~185lbs) capsized, and stood on the centerboard to right the boat, and the centerboard split down the middle seam!

We used the boat sparingly for 2 years, and upgraded to a much larger Venture 21, and had a ton of fun with that 'budget' oriented boat.

If you're looking at older boats, you may consider looking into various O'Day daysailers. They can easily accomodate a small family, and are fairly stable (to my knowledge).

Best of luck,

Marcus


----------



## poltergeist (Oct 26, 2006)

*Question for you ...*

What kind of money would you like to spend? That would help us with other recommendations.

Kurt


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Also, what are you planning on using as the tow vehicle. That will affect your choices too.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Thanks for your help*

The owner of the boat also said it was unstable, so I think I will keep looking. There is also a Koralle Jr. for sale in Indy (12 feet), and I have a Mitsubishi Eclipse to tow with, but I may need to get a different car as I haven't been able to find a tow hitch for mine. I haven't seen any O'Days but I will keep looking.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*oh, and money*

I forgot to answer about money: well, under $2000. The Koralle Jr is priced at $1300 which seems overpriced in comparison to others I have seen, but there aren't many cheap boats available in Indianapolis. I would have splurged for a slip on our lake and gotten a boat I could leave in the water, but all sites are taken for this year, leaving me with the trailerable dilemna.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

_IIRC, a mitsubishi eclipse is a two-seater sports car... not exactly a good tow vehicle._


amanecer said:


> The owner of the boat also said it was unstable, so I think I will keep looking. There is also a Koralle Jr. for sale in Indy (12 feet), and I have a Mitsubishi Eclipse to tow with, but I may need to get a different car as I haven't been able to find a tow hitch for mine. I haven't seen any O'Days but I will keep looking.


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

At the risk of sounding like a broken record from other threads, are there any clubs you can join where they already own the boats and you can just take them out (and maybe take lessons)? It will get rid of all the hassle of trailering, and maintenance


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

The good news is that you should be able to find a nice boat that meets your needs well within your $2000 budget.


----------



## Corvair (Jun 13, 2008)

You might want to think about a Siren 17 - tiny microcruiser. It's what I have for my first boat. Tons of fun. You may be able to find an example in your price range but usually they are slightly more with a trailer and outboard.


----------



## poltergeist (Oct 26, 2006)

*A couple of thoughts ...*

So you've got $2000, but your car (if you can get a hitch for it) is safe and appropriate for lightweight boats. There's an opportunity (sounds like) to get a slip next year. So I'd have to side with the idea of hanging out at the harbor or club, catch rides on other people's boats, get a better sense of what you want to own, and go from there. Things being what they are in the economy, buying a larger vehicle in the hopes of finding a boat to tow and launch seems upside down. Buying a boat with limited sailing experience and then having to buy a vehicle seems like you're getting ahead of yourself.

Determine what you like to sail and then start shopping.

Good luck!

Kurt


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)

A Hobie cat might fit what you are looking for.

Rick


----------

